# would be interested in purchasing a used iPad



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

More details in this thread in the "Buy/Sell/Trade/Barter" board. . .but I thought I'd mention it here too where the iPeople hang out. 

Thanks!


----------

